
Big in Bolivia: Zebras in the Streets (2017) - zeristor
https://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/archive/2017/03/zebras-in-the-streets/513836/
======
zeristor
I’m surprised mocking works, wouldn’t the shaming zebroids get attacked?

